# Algarve, Portugal



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19









20









21









22









23









24









25









26









27









28









29









*And there's more to come!*


----------



## benficafan1013 (Apr 18, 2007)

This place is awesome


----------



## Lindo? Naa! (Jun 19, 2007)

Algarve is a stunning place. Gotta love it.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

beautiful town and i guess not as expensive as northern Portugal?


----------



## Lindo? Naa! (Jun 19, 2007)

Slodi said:


> beautiful town and i guess not as expensive as northern Portugal?


It's the most expensive region in Portugal. Northern Portugal has the cheapest prices of the country.


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Slodi said:


> beautiful town and i guess not as expensive as northern Portugal?


If you go to the luxury-touristic places the prices can get really high, but you also have the traditional commerce and shopping malls with reasonable prices. 
But yes, as Lindo said, the prices are overall higher than in northern Portugal.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for clarification. So, Algarve is a good place to live in or just a tourist spot?


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

Beautiful pics! Thanks for posting.

What I find interesting about the Algarve is the amount of foreigners living/vacationing there. So many Germans and British people. You don't need to know Portuguese to get around since a lot of workers in the Algarve are foreigners. 

ps.
My neighbour just came back from her honeymoon in the Algarve and loved it.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful seaside!


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Slodi said:


> Thanks for clarification. So, Algarve is a good place to live in or just a tourist spot?


Very nice. Peace, good weather (15º in the winter; 30s in the summer), lots of sun, nice beaches, and we have all the infrastructures built for the tourists also working for residents. The cultural life is also increasing, as more concerts, museums, expositions etc are being created, again, to sustain the touristic activity. And now imagine how is it like to live here in the winter, with all this facilities and very few tourists 



> What I find interesting about the Algarve is the amount of foreigners living/vacationing there. So many Germans and British people. You don't need to know Portuguese to get around since a lot of workers in the Algarve are foreigners.


Yes, mainly British though. The Algarve natives actually have a bad image of the northern-europeen tourists residing here because they get along with one another in english pubs, bars, clubs etc. Most of them live here for more than 20 years without knowing (or without quering) to use the basic words in portuguese such as "obrigado" and "bom dia" just because we can talk english to them. But we treat them well because we need them.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

>


The red/yellow hotel on the right, I stayed there in 2001, the Algarve is very nice.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

yup I like the beaches in the west coast of Algarve too :yes: in the area of Aljezur!!


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I like the interior of the Algarve.


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Is it too expensive?


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

^^ 


> If you go to the luxury-touristic places the prices can get really high, but you also have the traditional commerce and shopping malls with reasonable prices.
> But yes, as Lindo said, the prices are overall higher than in northern Portugal.


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

More pics...

30









31









32









33









34









35









36









37









38









39









40









41









42









43









44









45









46









47









48









49









50









51









52


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

great-beautiful


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Smashing!! Breathtaking place´!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Paradise!


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

53









54









55









56









57









58









59









60









61









62









63









64









65









66


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

looks just like an american suburb


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

bobbycuzin said:


> looks just like an american suburb


That's how the richest areas of portugal look like, big houses with lakes, golf courses and mediterranean pines. You can also find them outside the Algarve, in the Estoril/Cascais area (near Lisbon).


----------



## Urban Planner SM (Jun 14, 2010)

Wonderful Portuguese region :applause:


----------



## Computing (Jun 22, 2010)

:drool:


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

i've been here!!


----------

